# IH 3288? Good or Bad?



## G&GFarms (Dec 31, 2014)

I might look into buying a 3288 IH. I have heard good and bad but have never driven one or known anyone to have had one. Anyone got opinions or experience with these 88 series tractors? Thanks I would just like to know in case I want to buy this one I found.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/25101-thoughts-on-ih-3088/


----------



## Bishop (Apr 6, 2015)

Haven't driven one for over 20 years. My dad always wanted an IH 986, and ended up buying a 3688 (I think was the same machine with different look).

We had trouble with the left right TA? I'm trying to remember if that was the tractor with the lightning type shift pattern?

Anyways, I got to drive it and wash it a lot when I was in my teens. Kinda miss it.


----------



## G&GFarms (Dec 31, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Haven't driven one for over 20 years. My dad always wanted an IH 986, and ended up buying a 3688 (I think was the same machine with different look).
> 
> We had trouble with the left right TA? I'm trying to remember if that was the tractor with the lightning type shift pattern?
> 
> Anyways, I got to drive it and wash it a lot when I was in my teens. Kinda miss it.


thanks man


----------

